# Sex Outside Marriage = Fornification?



## Point Blanks (Jan 18, 2008)

Just curious as i cannot find the definition of fornification.

Is living together with a woman and having sex fall under this category?

Are there any other scripture concerning sex outside the marriage?

Thx for your help.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Point Blanks said:


> Just curious as i cannot find the definition of fornification.
> 
> Is living together with a woman and having sex fall under this category?
> 
> ...



Yes, my interpretation is that it would apply to two people not being married and having sex.

Scripture:
I Corinthians 6:9-11, "Know you not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the Kingdom of God? Be not deceived, neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners shall inherit the Kingdom of God

I Corinthians 7:2, "Nevertheless, to avoid fornication, let every man have his own wife and every woman have her own husband".


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Not to pry, but if you live together, and I assume get along, and are having sex, why don't you get married?


----------



## SBG (Jan 18, 2008)

Point Blanks said:


> Just curious as i cannot find the definition of fornification.
> 
> Is living together with a woman and having sex fall under this category?



Yes.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Any sex or any kind of sex outside of marriage is fornication.

I ask the same question as dawg2, why not get married?


----------



## hevishot (Jan 18, 2008)

forgive me father, for I have sinned.....again and again ..


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes it is but it is no worse that eating too much,  driving above the speed limit, getting drunk, smoking or any of the other things the Bible says not to do.   We all sin and fall short.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say fornication is much worse than driving above the speed limit.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 18, 2008)

hawglips said:


> I would say fornication is much worse than driving above the speed limit.



AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm about 99.9% sure that when I stand before God, I won't be judged for the speeding tickets that I've gotten !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm about 99.9% sure that when I stand before God, I won't be judged for the speeding tickets that I've gotten !!!!!!!!!!!


you sure will.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Why the stipulation in the original post of "living together and having sex "? Does anyone believe there is a difference in "living together and having sex" outside marriage and "having sex outside marriage" as far as whether or not it is a sin? Would it make a difference if you were or were not living together? And I'm not being facitous..I'm just seriously wondering why some males and females DO think that it's different....and I'm met many who do seem to think that.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think there is any difference except this...............
Marriage only different from living with somebody via a piece of paper.  If you live with someone and take them as your wife (or husband) and consumate that marriage then you are married in God's eyes.

It was man who created this piece of paper.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

BTW, so is thinking about it so somebody cast the first stone!!!


----------



## pnome (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes and you're gonna go to (you know where) if you don't stop right now!


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> It was man who created this piece of paper.



But it was God who created marraige.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jan 18, 2008)

Boy, stuff sure can get spun around.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

hawglips said:


> But it was God who created marraige.




Agree but the piece of paper has nothing to do with it.  If I fall in love with a lady, move in with her, ask God to bless our marriage, and then consumate our marraige, we are married in God's eyes.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> I don't think there is any difference except this...............
> Marriage only different from living with somebody via a piece of paper.  If you live with someone and take them as your wife (or husband) and consumate that marriage then you are married in God's eyes.
> 
> It was man who created this piece of paper.


No, marriage is scriptural.

Truth from the Bible about Marriage

(Genesis 2:18 KJV) 
(18) And the Lord God said, {It is} not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him.

(Genesis 2:24 KJV) 
(24) Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh.

(Proverbs 18:22 KJV) 
(22) {Whoso} findeth a wife findeth a good {thing}, and obtaineth favour of the Lord.

(Jeremiah 29:6 KJV) 
(6) Take ye wives, and beget sons and daughters; and take wives for your sons, and give your daughters to husbands, that they may bear sons and daughters; that ye may be increased there, and not diminished.

(Hosea 2:19-20 KJV) 
(19) And I will betroth thee unto me for ever; yea, I will betroth thee unto me in righteousness, and in judgment, and in lovingkindness, and in mercies. (20) I will even betroth thee unto me in faithfulness: and thou shalt know the Lord.

(1 Corinthians 7:2-4 KJV) 
(2) Nevertheless, {to avoid} fornication, let every man have his own wife, and let every woman have her own husband. (3) Let the husband render unto the wife due benevolence: and likewise also the wife unto the husband. (4) The wife hath not power of her own body, but the husband: and likewise also the husband hath not power of his own body, but the wife.

(1 Timothy 5:14 KJV) 
(14) I will therefore that the younger women marry, bear children, guide the house, give none occasion to the adversary to speak reproachfully.

(Hebrews 13:4 KJV) 
(4) Marriage {is} honourable in all, and the bed undefiled: but *****mongers and adulterers God will judge.

(Ephesians 5:22-33 KJV) 
(22) Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as unto the Lord. (23) For the husband is the head of the wife, even as Christ is the head of the church: and he is the saviour of the body. (24) Therefore as the church is subject unto Christ, so {let} the wives {be} to their own husbands in every thing. (25) Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it; (26) That he might sanctify and cleanse it with the washing of water by the word, (27) That he might present it to himself a glorious church, not having spot, or wrinkle, or any such thing; but that it should be holy and without blemish. (28) So ought men to love their wives as their own bodies. He that loveth his wife loveth himself. (29) For no man ever yet hated his own flesh; but nourisheth and cherisheth it, even as the Lord the church: (30) For we are members of his body, of his flesh, and of his bones. (31) For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and shall be joined unto his wife, and they two shall be one flesh. (32) This is a great mystery: but I speak concerning Christ and the church. (33) Nevertheless let every one of you in particular so love his wife even as himself; and the wife {see} that she reverence {her} husband.

(1 Peter 3:1 KJV) 
(1) Likewise, ye wives, {be} in subjection to your own husbands; that, if any obey not the word, they also may without the word be won by the conversation of the wives;

(1 Peter 3:7 KJV) 
(7) Likewise, ye husbands, dwell with {them} according to knowledge, giving honour unto the wife, as unto the weaker vessel, and as being heirs together of the grace of life; that your prayers be not hindered.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Agree but the piece of paper has nothing to do with it.  If I fall in love with a lady, move in with her, ask God to bless our marriage, and then consumate our marraige, we are married in God's eyes.



I strongly disagree.

Strait is the gate, and narrow is the way...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pale Blue Dun said:


> Boy, stuff sure can get spun around.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

I did not say it wasn't scriptural.  I think some people here say if a man is living with a woman and having sex they are fornicating.  They may very well be married in God's eyes.  They may not have a piece of paper which is required by man , not God.  But they may very well be married in God's eyes.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

hawglips said:


> I strongly disagree.



Quote me some scripture otherwise.  Paper is a man requirement.


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 18, 2008)

This is make me think, Speeding on perpose would be breaking the law of the land, giving by man which God put in authority over us.
Now I think most speeding would be done when we notice Im speeding so no fault. Now Sex doesn't happen that was.

On the other James say if we break 1 part of the law we guilty of breaking the whole law. 

Someone said live together 1st to see if you get along. Higher rates of divorce, much higher. What your doing is saying I want to be apart of God and his kindom but I don't what or like his plan for my life. 
When my wife and I started dating we were in are mid to late 30's and we waited and God has blessed us for it. Were both having the best sex of our life, It a holy bond. In the old days when a couple got married the time when they came together was a form of worship to each other and God. I trying to remember the word but the old-timers vows said something like with my body I worship you.
Sex outside of marriage will never be a fullfilling and in a marriage bond, plus it will destory that part of your life.

GET Married, but wait its a great purging time.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Woodswalker said:


> dawg, while we're waiting on all the proper answers, let me just add that what if, while living together, they discover they're not compatible?  i'm assuming they using birth control, so no kids are involved.
> 
> they'd save themselves much grief that way, don't you think?  beyond that, is it right?
> 
> ...



I think it is more complicated than this:


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Paper is a man requirement.



So is the speed limit.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Quote me some scripture otherwise.  Paper is a man requirement.



You are right - paper is a man requirement.  Back in the day, there was no paper that came with marraige.

But there was marraige, nonetheless.  And marraige, in God's eyes, entails more of a commitment than two people shacking up so that they can avoid the commitment marraige brings.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> So is the speed limit.


So you do agree that fornication and speeding are sins and as it says in the Bible, if you commit one you commit them all.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> So you do agree that fornication and speeding are sins and as it says in the Bible, if you commit one you commit them all.



No.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> So is the speed limit.



So is no cussing on this Forum, but I've been tempted. Jeez the guy asked a simple question and Sweet Jesus the house is on fire.  This thread has the potential to go on longer than any DaisyDude thread ever did.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

hawglips said:


> You are right - paper is a man requirement.  Back in the day, there was no paper that came with marraige.
> 
> But there was marraige, nonetheless.



And marrige was what?

A man left his house/parents.  Moved in with the woman. Treated her with reverence and she he, had children.  They were married in God's eyes.

So back to the original question "Is living with a woman and having sex fornication?"  Not if they are married in God's eyes.


----------



## Cward (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, here's a monkey wrench.

Which is worse, living together in sin and find out you do or do not get along OR get married, have some kids, then find out you do not get along and then divorce (a big sin in somes eyes)?


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2008)

Cward said:


> OK, here's a monkey wrench.
> 
> Which is worse, living together in sin and find out you do or do not get along OR get married, have some kids, then find out you do not get along and then divorce (a big sin in somes eyes)?


I don't kow what is worse but I know what is best.  However few people date long enough anymore to really see who and what the othr person is.  You do not have to wake up with a person every morning to know what they are like.  And I am in no way throwing rocks here becaseu I did not wait long enough either time.  Nor did I really know what was important in a marriage before I got married either time.  Life is really backwards, by the time you know what it takes for a long term commitment you are to old to make a long term commitment.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 18, 2008)

Sex outside of legal marriage is fornication - very simple.A lot of folks give up WAY too easy on a marriage.


----------



## leroy (Jan 18, 2008)

some of the threads lately are   anyone else agree this one included


----------



## BKA (Jan 18, 2008)

leroy said:


> some of the threads lately are   anyone else agree this one included



I agree.  Between wiping polls and fornication it has been entertaining!  

By the way, me and my wife fornicated before we got married and we liked it a lot.  Praise the lord!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

BKA said:


> I agree.  Between wiping polls and fornication it has been entertaining!
> 
> By the way, me and my wife fornicated before we got married and we liked it a lot.  Praise the lord!


Troll!


----------



## BKA (Jan 18, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Troll!



 Peckerwood


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

BKA said:


> Peckerwood


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 18, 2008)

*Here's Webster's Answer...*



Point Blanks said:


> Just curious as i cannot find the definition of fornification.
> 
> Is living together with a woman and having sex fall under this category?
> 
> ...



Don't know where exactly you might have looked for a definition, but my Webster's Dictionary CLEARLY states:
"for-ni-ca-tion - n. Sexual intercourse between a man and woman not married to each other."

MANY folks have already provided their opinions and given scriptures to answer the second part...
'nuff said


----------



## jneil (Jan 18, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Sex outside of legal marriage is fornication - very simple.A lot of folks give up WAY too easy on a marriage.



Gays can be legally married in some places, so their not fornicating?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 18, 2008)

Y'all need to get you a Bible and read it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Yes it is but it is no worse that eating too much,  driving above the speed limit, getting drunk, smoking or any of the other things the Bible says not to do.   We all sin and fall short.


Yeap, its no worse than anything else.


Jody Hawk said:


> I'm about 99.9% sure that when I stand before God, I won't be judged for the speeding tickets that I've gotten !!!!!!!!!!!


But that other .91% caught ya, obey the laws of the land, remember, no big sin no little sin.


Randy said:


> BTW, so is thinking about it so somebody cast the first stone!!!


Agreed, now go long so I can throw a rock at ya


Randy said:


> Agree but the piece of paper has nothing to do with it.  If I fall in love with a lady, move in with her, ask God to bless our marriage, and then consumate our marraige, we are married in God's eyes.


The paper probably dont Randy. The paper itself is nothing more than laws of the land, which we are to obey, just like speeding, some countries let you drive faster. Some cultures have different ceremonies and to be legal in that culture, you follow with the proper ceremonies. We are to honor those that have rule over us, so if our Government tells us that here in the U.S. you have to have a marriage certificate and license, thats what we got to have if we live here. Maybe in Iraq you can get a wife by trading for a box of cigars and a pipe bomb, if thats their culture

I know some will throw the gay thing up and say if the Government says its OK to let gays marry, then its no longer sin, but they are wrong. Homosexuality will always be an abomination unto God. Man and woman marriage is encouraged to prevent fornication, just do it legally where you live.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 18, 2008)

*...*

So what about a roommate situation?  If a man and a woman cohabitate out of financial necessity but ain't doing the deed then is that a sin?  If so why?


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 18, 2008)

*...*



BKA said:


> By the way, me and my wife fornicated before we got married and we liked it a lot. Praise the lord!


 
   

Try before you buy...


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 18, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> So what about a roommate situation?  If a man and a woman cohabitate out of financial necessity but ain't doing the deed then is that a sin?  If so why?



As long as the deed didnt get done. No foul. its the actual deed itself regardless if you lived together or not.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 18, 2008)

*...*



Spotlite said:


> As long as the deed didnt get done. No foul. its the actual deed itself regardless if you lived together or not.


 
Okay...let's throw in a curve ball...ever see the movie "Vision Quest"?  ...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 18, 2008)

*...*



Whiteboy said:


> Has that every happened for an extended period of time?


 
Probably not but hey...at least all one that is saved has to do is ask forgiveness...based purely on everything that has been posted here over the ages...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2008)

jneil said:


> Gays can be legally married in some places, so their not fornicating?



THAT is stirring the pot.


----------



## JWarren (Jan 18, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> THAT is stirring the pot.



Yeah....just a different kind of "stirring the pot"..


----------



## Point Blanks (Jan 19, 2008)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Don't know where exactly you might have looked for a definition, but my Webster's Dictionary CLEARLY states:
> "for-ni-ca-tion - n. Sexual intercourse between a man and woman not married to each other."
> 
> MANY folks have already provided their opinions and given scriptures to answer the second part...
> 'nuff said





I'll have to find a Websters as i cannot find a definition online.

I myself have been married 15 years,the question was to advise my uncle who wasn't 100% sure.I am the one who told him i feel it is fornification but even i wasnt 100%

I'll show him Websters definition,thanks!


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 19, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Sex outside of legal marriage is fornication - very simple.A lot of folks give up WAY too easy on a marriage.



End the thread here, this is all anyone needs to know. Well said, rangerdave.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 19, 2008)

Randy said:


> Quote me some scripture otherwise.  Paper is a man requirement.



Doesn't God say abide by the rules of your nation?  That piece of paper is part of the rules for marriage.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to add something.  I think many people, especially the ones that have not tried God's plan of not having sex before marriage, don't get the reason for God's rule/advice/commandments.  I had sex before my first marriage.  Had sex once after that marriage....and I was a Christian.....messed up on that one.  Anyhow, when my current wife and I met, we decided to not have sex before marriage.  We were both Christians, both knew what God had to say about it. Both had never tried it.  Neither of us knew why the commandment was so important though.  But we decided to be obedient to God.  Well we dated for a year and then got married.  Guess what?  It became very very clear why God says "no fornication"!   He does this to protect you and your wife/husband from divorce!   Sex clouds your judgement of another individual.  It can sugar coat many things about that girlfriend/boyfriend that you normally would have big issues with.  But you overlook it.  Then you overlook it right into a marriage, and now you have problems......because sometimes the sex stops....hehe.  Seriously though, I have never been so sure in my life about wanting to be with another woman.   I had a year of unclouded vision and saw all the pro's and con's about my wife. And she did the same with me.  God is a common sense God!  He does not create rules for no reason!  

And not to pick at WPH44 who made the statement "Try before you buy."   I don't know whether you believe that or not, but I'm glad you said it, because unfortunately that is one of the reasons why people have sex before marriage.  Its a catchy phrase and kind of makes sense, but that is about all its worth.  I was physically attracted to my wife.  That is all I needed to know.   Sex is great....we gotta make sure we have sex on a regular basis....(a whole other issue in marriage).   

Also, I can see now that if I had not been having sex with my first wife, there is a VERY good chance that my vision of her would  not have been clouded and I would not have gotten into that marriage!  

He's a common sense God!  Ya just gotta try Him on it.


----------



## jneil (Jan 19, 2008)

My wife and I did the "Try before you buy" plan. We both also got a lot of practice before we met.


----------



## SBG (Jan 19, 2008)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 19, 2008)

jneil said:


> My wife and I did the "Try before you buy" plan. We both also got a lot of practice before we met.



And now you and her live happily ever after


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 19, 2008)

*...*



FishFanatic said:


> I want to add something. I think many people, especially the ones that have not tried God's plan of not having sex before marriage, don't get the reason for God's rule/advice/commandments. I had sex before my first marriage. Had sex once after that marriage....and I was a Christian.....messed up on that one. Anyhow, when my current wife and I met, we decided to not have sex before marriage. We were both Christians, both knew what God had to say about it. Both had never tried it. Neither of us knew why the commandment was so important though. But we decided to be obedient to God. Well we dated for a year and then got married. Guess what? It became very very clear why God says "no fornication"! He does this to protect you and your wife/husband from divorce! Sex clouds your judgement of another individual. It can sugar coat many things about that girlfriend/boyfriend that you normally would have big issues with. But you overlook it. Then you overlook it right into a marriage, and now you have problems......because sometimes the sex stops....hehe. Seriously though, I have never been so sure in my life about wanting to be with another woman. I had a year of unclouded vision and saw all the pro's and con's about my wife. And she did the same with me. God is a common sense God! He does not create rules for no reason!
> 
> And not to pick at WPH44 who made the statement "Try before you buy." I don't know whether you believe that or not, but I'm glad you said it, because unfortunately that is one of the reasons why people have sex before marriage. Its a catchy phrase and kind of makes sense, but that is about all its worth. I was physically attracted to my wife. That is all I needed to know. Sex is great....we gotta make sure we have sex on a regular basis....(a whole other issue in marriage).
> 
> ...


 
Great post but one thing though...I assume that by being attracted to your wife before you married her you mean in a physical/intimate manner...sadly enough there are many on here who actually think you you have sinned simply because of that attraction that occurred out of wedlock...go figure...


----------



## jneil (Jan 19, 2008)

Lostoutlaw said:


> And now you and her live happily ever after



10 wonderful years so far


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 19, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Great post but one thing though...I assume that by being attracted to your wife before you married her you mean in a physical/intimate manner...sadly enough there are many on here who actually think you you have sinned simply because of that attraction that occurred out of wedlock...go figure...




I agree it would be sad for someone to think that.


----------



## MERC 250 (Jan 19, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> Great post but one thing though...I assume that by being attracted to your wife before you married her you mean in a physical/intimate manner...sadly enough there are many on here who actually think you you have sinned simply because of that attraction that occurred out of wedlock...go figure...



I agree that there are some that would judge someone on that,but there's a HUGE difference in being attracted to someone, and lusting after someone.I for one am glad that I don't have to answer to any man, just God!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 19, 2008)

*...*



MERC 250 said:


> I agree that there are some that would judge someone on that,but there's a HUGE difference in being attracted to someone, and lusting after someone.*I for one am glad that I don't have to answer to any man, just God!*


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2008)

FishFanatic said:


> Doesn't God say abide by the rules of your nation?  That piece of paper is part of the rules for marriage.



Yes he does in SEVERAL scriptures, and yes they ar epart of the rules.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 19, 2008)

> Any sex or any kind of sex outside of marriage is fornication.



Really!  Even by yourself?

Lordy, lordy,  I know a lot of teenagers on the fast track to H E L L.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 19, 2008)

*...*



Twenty five ought six said:


> Really! Even by yourself?
> 
> Lordy, lordy, I know a lot of teenagers on the fast track to H E L L.


 

Lots of twenty, thirty and forty somethings too...  

(and with Viagra maybe the fifty, sixty and seventy somethings as well)


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 19, 2008)

The thread that keeps going and going and going


----------



## Bowfisher (Jan 19, 2008)

Randy said:


> And marrige was what?
> 
> A man left his house/parents.  Moved in with the woman. Treated her with reverence and she he, had children.  They were married in God's eyes.
> 
> So back to the original question "Is living with a woman and having sex fornication?"  Not if they are married in God's eyes.




It is not a marriage in God's eyes if there were no VOWS taken, that means more that a piece of paper I would  think


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 19, 2008)

*...*



dawg2 said:


>


 
Yeah c'mon...


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 20, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Any sex or any kind of sex outside of marriage is fornication.
> 
> I ask the same question as dawg2, why not get married?



I agree,It's not rocket science.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 20, 2008)

I figure im H6LL bound anyways,, givin that.. I had rather go there because of "skirt-chaseing" verses any of the other sins..
 But , if I clean up all my other sinning,, then I will stop chaseing women also.


----------



## leroy (Jan 20, 2008)

DS7418 said:


> I figure im H6LL bound anyways,, givin that.. I had rather go there because of "skirt-chaseing" verses any of the other sins..
> But , if I clean up all my other sinning,, then I will stop chaseing women also.



this is a sad post. I think any of us that have been to Church or know anything about the Bible know that sex before marriage is wrong. It dosent mean that it isnt done everyday and in the past by many, but that does not make it right. I think it is silly to waste time and effort on such a subject but unfortunately that has gotten to be the norm on this board as of lately.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 20, 2008)

leroy said:


> this is a sad post. I think any of us that have been to Church or know anything about the Bible know that sex before marriage is wrong. It dosent mean that it isnt done everyday and in the past by many, but that does not make it right. I think it is silly to waste time and effort on such a subject but unfortunately that has gotten to be the norm on this board as of lately.



 im sorry...


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 20, 2008)

leroy said:


> this is a sad post. I think any of us that have been to Church or know anything about the Bible know that sex before marriage is wrong. It dosent mean that it isnt done everyday and in the past by many, but that does not make it right. I think it is silly to waste time and effort on such a subject but unfortunately that has gotten to be the norm on this board as of lately.



 When you throw out a thread, to a public forum,, don't be surprised when you get a "honest" answer...


----------



## leroy (Jan 20, 2008)

DS7418 said:


> When you throw out a thread, to a public forum,, don't be surprised when you get a "honest" answer...



not surprised just saddened by some of the responses on a spititual forum.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah,it's open to everybody - even the trouble-makers that are only here to argue and not to learn.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2008)

“People are like dirt. They can either nourish you and help you grow as a person or they can stunt your growth and make you wilt and die.”

Plato


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 20, 2008)

Let's keep it clean gentlemen.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 20, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Let's keep it clean gentlemen.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 20, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Yeah,it's open to everybody - even the trouble-makers that are only here to argue and not to learn.


 Sorry gentlemen.. I didn't mean to upset the thread. Won't happen again.
Thanks
DS7418


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Let's keep it clean gentlemen.



Sorry.  No more dirt quotes by Plato,me...


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

Bowfisher said:


> It is not a marriage in God's eyes if there were no VOWS taken, that means more that a piece of paper I would  think


Can you cite the scripture requireing these vows we are to make?


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 21, 2008)

The last thing I can say and its the same with every sin. If we will follow God's plan it will turn out for our good, If you follow the plan of the world it will not and could destroy you. 

It seem we always look at life this way, how much sin can I do and still be ok with God, instead of how can I live closer to the living God and his plan for my life. 
If we would seek and attach our heart and desire to those things above and not on earthly things. I feel we would have much better lives and that includes our sex life.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

Amen,brother!

Go,Huckabee!


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 21, 2008)

toddboucher said:


> The last thing I can say and its the same with every sin. If we will follow God's plan it will turn out for our good, If you follow the plan of the world it will not and could destroy you.



There is a *chance* that someone can do the wrong thing and still escape major problems--so anyone could find lots of examples of people who did it the wrong way and turned out alright--in fact, I am one of them.

BUT,



toddboucher said:


> If we will follow God's plan it will turn out for our good...



is always true. If we follow God's way, He has promised it will be good for us--even if it doesn't always seem that way at the time.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

Very true - but the wrong-doers will not ultimately get away with anything - God is keepin'score!


----------



## Andrew256 (Jan 21, 2008)

This really blows my mind that people would even drem this stuff up. This nonsense is the reason I'm an athiest.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> This really blows my mind that people would even drem this stuff up. This nonsense is the reason I'm an athiest.



Define "atheist". Does that mean you don't believe in God or Satan?? Does that mean you don't believe in heaven or ****?? Just curious!!


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 21, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> This really blows my mind that people would even drem this stuff up. This nonsense is the reason I'm an athiest.



Its one thing to be an athiest after you have educated yourself on all the facts scientific or not backing up the case for a God, and a the case for Christ, but in my opinion would be pretty foolish if you had not.  Honestly though, all you mean is that you are your own God.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Andrew256 said:


> This really blows my mind that people would even drem this stuff up. This nonsense is the reason I'm an athiest.





alligood729 said:


> Define "atheist". Does that mean you don't believe in God or Satan?? Does that mean you don't believe in heaven or ****?? Just curious!!



Same here, curious to hear what you consider "Atheist."


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)




----------

